# Here is a Schwinn 1937 Lincoln badge



## oquinn (Jan 6, 2014)

That I have been working on.I need to redo the original seat and pedals.I just put these on to test ride.I lace a morrow hub onto a new old stock us rim.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 6, 2014)

oquinn said:


> That I have been working on.I need to redo the original seat and pedals.I just put these on to test ride.I lace a morrow hub onto a new old stock us rim.View attachment 131016View attachment 131017




Are you sure its a 37?.. Tank should be hanging style I would have thought.. What does the serial start with.. Frame looks more 40 41... Nice color!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2014)

I thought the spring fork was a '38 introduction? Was it actually released in late '37? V/r Shawn


----------



## oquinn (Jan 6, 2014)

*I must be wrong about the age.*

I didn look at the serial.The old lady said she got it in 37.But I like it.


----------



## BikeMe (Jan 6, 2014)

*Actually....*

Although the spring fork was introduced for 1938,  I don't think the spring fork was availiable for the ladies(Hollywood) until 1939 or 40...    Very cool bike, though!!!!


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Nice looking bike*

I don't think I have ever seen crossbrace handlebars on a ladies bike.
Great bike though.


----------

